# Navarre Pier report 6/21



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I got to the pier around 1:30. There was plenty of bait, plus skipjacks and hardtails. The kings virtually disappeared. I hooked a tarpon around two oclock and got two jumps out of him and he spit the hook. Around five oclock I hooked another tarpon and fought him until around 6:30 before he finally chewed my mono leader in half. There were also some bull reds caught throughout the day. I am pretty sore this morning from the tarpon fight!


----------



## back bone (May 21, 2012)

hows the spanish bit and are the bo-bos real thick yet?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

back bone said:


> hows the spanish bit and are the bo-bos real thick yet?


A few spanish and no bobos yesterday


----------

